# Delta 8



## Richard Labuschagne (26/7/22)

Hello All 
Has anybody tried tried Delta 8 and what are your thoughts around Delta 8 
1. Legalities
2. Taste 
3. Delivery device either vape/ disposable or edibles
4. Knowledge on Delta 8 
5. Availability
6.,cost maybe 
7, Dangers what have your herd?
Thank you all for your input 
Regards
Richard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/7/22)

@JurgensSt 
@LeislB 
@Hydraujac_Vaper 

(https://inkdvapor.co.za/product-category/delta-8/)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (27/7/22)

@Mauritz55

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (27/7/22)

I'm not sure about legalities, but after 3 pulls you also don't care! They definitely work

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## LeislB (30/7/22)

Richard Labuschagne said:


> Hello All
> Has anybody tried tried Delta 8 and what are your thoughts around Delta 8
> 1. Legalities
> 2. Taste
> ...


Hi there. My tolerance is too high so I unfortunately don't feel anything but they definitely work. I think the juice is made from only PG as the delta 8 concentrate is so viscous. The high PG makes me cough, I'm not sure about your sensitivity to it. 

A great and convenient product if you can use it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richard Labuschagne (30/7/22)

Hi 
Thank you for your feedback much appriciated.


----------

